# Parasites invading my plants...



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

they're very small... I had to use my glasses to notice they didn't seem to be aphids...
I have no ideas what they are.. they somewhat look like isopods but wth???
they make some weird white foamy kindo nest
I think some of my cuttings are dieing because of that
I am thinking about bleach solution dipping but would still like to know what these are!

I am getting invaded by all annoying stuffs lately ;( My white dwarf woodlice are getting overrun by mites :X


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

They are the DEVIL. Also known as mealybugs...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Burn them! Buy new plants


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

DAMNITTT!!!! 
let's see how the devil will deal with holy (bleach) water 
will they attack broms?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes they will. Start with rubbing alcohol, and if that doesn't work then use spinosad or neem oil


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

And move them the hell away from everything else!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

You can also try a mixture of water and dish soap. That's how we control them on outdoor plants here. It may take a couple applications, but it's successful at removing them most of the time.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

should i get rid of soil too?
dish soap is strong enough? no bleach needed?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Definitely toss the soil! Start with rubbing alcohol wipe down if you want to save the plants.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

for mealies I just use a systemic at this point


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

What do you like? Malathion?


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

no alcohol atm and bout to leave for the week... 
systemic?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I use bonide's orthene formulation for mealies. It's only active 7-10 days, so you need to spray at least three times, and it's does have a rather nasty smell 

But plants seem pretty tolerant of it, and never noticed any photosensitivity issues


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

a systemic is basically a pesticide that is taken up by the plant and kills (ideally) anything feeding on it's tissues. It works really great with mealies because they tend to be rather pervasive, due to their habits of crawling into all the little nooks of your plant, where a contact poison just wont reach


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

at my house I can find _Cryptolaemus_ outside in pretty good numbers, and they have worked quite well for me in the past. Mealybug Destroyer - Cryptolaemus montrouzieri - 100 Adults


----------

